
New York Fed to conduct purchases across a range of maturities - OJFord
https://www.forexlive.com/centralbank/!/new-york-fed-to-conduct-purchases-across-a-range-of-maturities-20200312
======
tych0
"Someone on CNBC noted that municipal bonds are being sold. That isn't mom &
pop investors adjusting their portfolios: It's someone who needs liquidity."

People on investing forums often say that total bond and intermediate muni
bonds are "the same, because the durations are the same", but the risk
profiles are definitely different and that is not often discussed. Here's an
example of why. I'd be curious if anyone here knows what's going on with
munis.

------
apacheCamel
I don't really know much about the financial market in the US and after all
the stuff that has been going down, I am really enjoying the education I am
getting from so many sources on what exactly the market can do and how people
are continuously trying to beat it (some winning) even as it heads to the
ground. Having a 401k but not really knowing much about it, I really think I
need to do some more research into all of this before I continue down that
path.

------
sna1l
1.5T is a big number, there must be significant liquidity issues

